# Annual Return to Companies House.



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my self in a bit of trouble here.

I have 3 days to submit my returns to Companies House, and I'm a bit stuck on how to do it.

I have a detailed set of accounts for the given accounting period, but where do i go from here?

I have registered with Companies House for web filling, and thats as far as I can go..im a little confused now.


Can anyone help?


Cheers in advance.

Gav


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Go see an accountant TOMORROW :doublesho

P


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

philworrall said:


> Go see an accountant TOMORROW :doublesho
> 
> P


I think thats what I'm going to do mate..

Panicing a little now.

My own fault I know, been so busy though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My advice would be the same! Choose an accountant and see them asap to give you some guidance. Its money well spent!


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its money well spent!


May even save you money in the long run :thumb:

P


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's pretty simple mate...

http://webdemo.companieshouse.gov.uk/


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Do you mean submitting your accounts or the annual return? They are not the same document.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> Do you mean submitting your accounts or the annual return? They are not the same document.


exactly what i was going to ask, if you only registered today its unlikly you will get your code in time

ring companies house tomorrow as you may be able to submit a paper copy, if posted tomorrow special delivery it should be there in time.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Annual Return, just watching the Vid now thanks.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the video link mate, going to give it one last try in the morning before the accountants open..

Again, cheers guys


----------

